

Lifehack of using Google Translate - jaredlevitz
https://github.com/rudkovsky/txt2speech

======
blcknight
Is Festival still maintained? Seems like there's other options.

Google sounds nice, but not sure this is really a "life"hack or reliable, as
it's going to break when Google changes how this works.

~~~
jaredlevitz
yup that's true. So it's just a meanwhile tip to show how it's possible to use
google translate while it work. Was looking for some alternative when switched
to Windows to convert few articles into mp3 and to listen it with my
smartphone.

